# Diverse Neighborhood?



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you live in a racially or ethnically diverse neighborhood?

If you live in a dorm, answer the question as if you lived with your parents.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes... racially diverse.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

90% caucasian and 10% aboriginal. Rough estimate.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

As far as I know, my neighborhood is 100% white. The city is probably 99% white.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I did til I moved in with my grandparents. Used to be white folks the minority now it's 99% white folks. Liked it better before.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

My neighbourhood is populated mostly by Punjabis, Tamils, and Afro-Caribeans (mainly Jamaicans and Trinidadians).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, we have a lot of Mexicans in our area. Overall, they tend to be nice, friendly people who work hard.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Where I live currently is where I grew up, 'white middle class suburbia'. The only racial diversity I had growing up was a Syrian/Greek family that lived on the other street and the East Indian guy catty-corner from my house. 

Now, there's a Middle Eastern family living across the street. Nice enough people although I've never talked to them. 

I've lived in diverse neighborhoods before and prefer them to where I'm at now.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine is wonderfully diverse. So is the town where I go to school.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I used to live in a diverse neighborhood, but our apartment complex changed owners and the diversity took a nosedive. A maintenance man told me that they went through everyone's files and got rid of people who weren't above a certain income level. That was a lie, of course, since I doubt my boyfriend and I would be above that level.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

middle-class suburbs, so mostly white


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have always lived in very diverse areas until the last 3 years. Now I live in Lilywhiteville, USA. I prefer diversity myself.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes there are "brown" people, "white" people, and "yellow" people in my neighborhood. But no one in our neighborhood talks to each other so it sucks

I don't care about how ethnically diverse the neighborhood is or what race most people are, as long as I'm not seen as an outsider it's all good to me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Diverse neighborhood no. it is a diverse town though.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, extremely diverse. I like it this way.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No. More diverse than other suburbs in the area, but no. Mostly white.

It's getting more and more diverse. We have an Asian shopping mall for example. More Koreans, Indians and blacks have been moving in.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Diverse Neighborhood?*

....


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Yah


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Very diverse right here; in fact, right outside my window, I would say that I hear English spoken less than half the time...and I haven't even identified all the languages I'm hearing. 

The area right behind us, however, is very upper-middle class white. That's the funny thing about this city. It's completely different from one street to the next.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

It used to be diverse. Now it's probably about 70% latino, mainly Ecuadorians.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My neighborhood is predominantly Caucasian. However, the city has more Hindu, Chinese, and Mexican people than before.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mostly Finnish living where I live. We have the largest concentration of Finnish in the United States. The neighborhoods closer to Michigan Tech University are more diverse. They have lots of students from downstate Michigan.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Very diverse. Many Latin, African, Middle-Eastern and East Asian folks. It's er, one of the poorer parts of town :um


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

No. Almost totally white. 

My last neighborhood was split almost evenly between three races.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Milwaukee has often been criticized in the media as one of the most segregated cities in the nation.

I live in a lilly white suburb that directly borders Milwaukee on the west. If I drive east I go from almost 100% white to almost 100% black and then back to almost all white again on the east side of Milwaukee. If I keep driving, well, then I end up in Lake Michigan 100% wet.


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I've always lived with about half white and half black people. In the last few years though when driving through my neighborhood I've noticed mexican people. So I'd say its probably 30% white 50% black and 20% mexican. I can't know for sure though I guess, I'm just going by who i actually see who come out of their houses. My school was like 45% white 50% black and 5% other.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

my city is very diverse but the neighborhood i'm stuck in right now is almost entirely white. while in school in this same city however, i was living in a very diverse neighborhood of south asians, whites, east asians and a few blacks.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorta kinda. I'm not sure. It's mostly white people here and then the next big ethnicity is hispanics, then asians, then blacks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Not my town or neighborhood.

I live with my parents in a state college town.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

probably about 80-85% white people here, then the rest our hispanic, black, asain, European. The larger small city to the north is about half black and hispanic. To the south it is more white folks. The area in general is pretty diverse, the way I prefer.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I live in an upper-middle class neighborhood. If I had to guess I'd say it's about 65% caucasian, 25% asian, 10% east indian/black/other.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

80% Hispanics, 10% white, 5% Armenian and %5 black.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

When I catch the train in Sydney, Australia to go to the city, it's 80% Asian, 15% Indian, 5% other.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Diverse Neighborhood?*



sean88 said:


> 80% Hispanics, 10% white, 5% Armenian and %5 black.


In Tokyo, Japan :stu


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, basiclly people herer stay away from each other, not beaucase of Race but beacause of *Nationality*

Well, here most of them r first first generation immigrants/foreign workers*.* nearly all of them came from isolated societies they r not used to deal with others *... I stay away from them,,*_ (it's not about Race)_


*I don't have any problem with others.. but others have a problem with me!*


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hispanic 50%, Asian 20%, White 20% 10% all other, so yea I guess somewhat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Majority Asian here.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Majority white as far as I've seen.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol no my country even is about 99% white,so i couldnt even...
The only non white persons in my area is my boyfriend and his relatives :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Whites are around 85%.



> The largest visible minority groups are: Black: 3.2%, South Asian: 3.1%, Latin American: 2.2%, Southeast Asian: 2.0%, Chinese: 1.4%, and Others.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

As far as I've seen, my village is all white. City probably is more diverse though.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Most of my neighborhood is Hispanic, mostly Mexican. Then there's some black people and Asians, mostly Hmong, and then there are a few white people.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Not too much. It's nearly 2013, and people still like to be around their "own".....unfortunately. I think if neighborhoods were more diverse it would get rid of all the stereotypes, people would get along better. would be great.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Lol no. I've lived in this place for about 7 years and I don't think I have seen one non white person in all that time here.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

A lot of Finnish where I live. The Keweenaw Peninsula here has the largest population of Finnish in the USA. The street signs downtown here are in Finnish. Next summer they are going to have Finn Fest here that is going to bring 10000 visitors to this town. There are some African Americans, Chinese, abd middle east students that go to the two universities here, but the majority are white anglo-saxon Protestant here.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I grew up in a neighborhood that was ~ 40% white, 26% black, 25% hispanic, 7% asian. 

My current neighborhood is ~ 55% white, 40% black, 5% other.

I love diversity. I miss my thai, mexican, cuban cuisines!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Where I live it's like 25% white people 75% other, not the city or the borough but my college and area.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

The little city I live and work in is it's own melting pot.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I do.

ETA: Well damn, I guess not

_"74.15% white, 16.29% African American, 0.24% Native American, 2.91% Asian American, 0.05% Pacific Islander, 3.57% from other races and 2.79% from two or more races. 9.09% of the population were Hispanic or Latino of any race."_

The neighborhood I live in is diverse, though. We have really white parts, and really diverse parts. I'm in the diverse part.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes it is. 

We got a little bit of everything in my neighborhood. If I wasn't so socially inept I would try to get to know them more!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No, my hometown is 92% white. My university is probably even more than that, but they're trying to work on it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Where I live it is mostly white. But the college I go to is filled with Asians from different countries. I would say that my college is 80% Asian. I feel like I'm a minority there.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, very diverse. White, hispanic, black, asian. It's a pretty populated city though, so it's no surprise really.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not really, Everyone who lives in my neighborhood is black.
Everyone in my high school was black except for 2 white students & 1 white teacher.

But then again my city is something like %70 black. Everyone cool though.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

kind of... its about 70% white people and 30% everything else


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Mostly white people and asians, the rest are from everywhere.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

South Texas as a whole is one of the most diverse places in the country.


----------

